# Jojodeluxeabo kündigen



## Sako (29 Dezember 2012)

Hallo.

Wie kann ich mein Handy-Abo namens Jojodeluxeabo kündigen?

MfG


----------



## Aka-Aka (29 Dezember 2012)

Irgendwo hier.
Vielleicht gibst Du uns etwas mehr Infos, dann wird's etwas genauer.
-edit-
passt das hier?
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/minick-ag.25593/page-4#post-268405



> 6. Kündigung des Nutzungsvertrages
> a) Die Kündigung des Nutzungsvertrages ist durch beide Vertragspartner jederzeit ohne Angabe von Gründen möglich und bedarf der Textform. Es ist hinreichend eine SMS mit dem Keyword stop jojodeluxe an 3434 zu versenden oder uns eine E-Mail an hotline (at) minick.net zu senden.


In der Mail würde ich ggf. zum Ausdruck bringen, dass keine Ansprüche entstanden sind mangels Vertrag. Aber das gilt nur, wenn eben kein Vertrag geschlossen wurde. Das musst Du selbst wissen. Je höflicher, desto besser, solange es klar und deutlich ist.

[Offtopic zum Jahresende]
Weiß hier eigentlich noch jemand, wer bei Minick mal das Sagen hatte?
Als Sonderbonus hier 'mal ein Video aus einer Zeit, als es noch keine Smartphones gab, aber schon smarte Geschäftsleute...




Die jojos waren immerhin smart genug, von Essen nach Zossen überzusiedeln. Das spart ordentlich Gewerbesteuern.


----------

